# الموسوعة الهندسية الألكترونية العملاقة لجميع التخصصات الهندسية



## محمود حازم عياد (19 فبراير 2008)

أخوانى الأعزاء 
أرفق لكم الموسوعة الهندسية الرائعة لجميع البنود الهندسية للمساعدة لجميع المهندسين سواء فى توصيف البنود أو عمل المقايسات أو دراسة مكونات بنود الأعمال تشمل المواصفات الفنية والكود الخاص بجميع البنود التىممكن أن تتخيلها الملف على أجزاء 8 أجزاء سأقوم بتحميلها تباعا" ومعها برنامج تجميع الأجزاء السابق طرحة فى مشاركتى ( هدية الى أخى الزعيم 2000 )واليكم رابط الملف الأول:-

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=8aac552383863df73691055796703e78


----------



## تامرالمصرى (19 فبراير 2008)

يعنى معقول كده كل ما تهادونا بتحفة من تحفكم الخالدة نجدكم تسارعون الى تحفة اكبر منها بالفعل انتم فخر للمنتدى ونحن عاجزون عن شكركم او حتى رد جزء من جميلكم اللهم وفق المهندس محمود والزعيم الى ما تحب وترضى واجمعهم على محبتك واجعلهم رفيقين فى الجنة ان شاء الله


----------



## تامرالمصرى (19 فبراير 2008)

اخى فى الله المهندس محمود نرجو المعذرة وتغيير هذا الموقع لان التحميل من بطىء جدا وفى الغالب لا يكتمل وتعذر تنزيل الملف رجاء رفعه على 4 shared


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 فبراير 2008)

أخى تامر 
موقع 4shared لا يستجيب لى وأخذت مقالب كتير منة وحدود التحميل فية 50 ميجا أما هذا الموقع وهو الذى وضع علية برنامج البريمافيرا 6 على الملتقى فحدودة 100 ميجا أرجو المحاولة مرة أخرى


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 فبراير 2008)

thanks 4 a good effort


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 فبراير 2008)

أخوانى اليكم جزئين جديدين من الموسوعة

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=c3f2c361f17884607f7b8b2ab61f44c9

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=88c67acdacc54638761c7dac344474e4


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (20 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الغالي ومهندسنا الفاضل محمود حازم عياد

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك بكل خير

وننتظر بقية الاجزاء


----------



## مهم (21 فبراير 2008)

شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 فبراير 2008)

اليكم الملف الرابع من الموسوعة

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=6d6b91c0667e479810313b461109d7e7


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 فبراير 2008)

رائع ورابح أخي بارك الله مجهودك وجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (22 فبراير 2008)

تحفة فعلا هذه المجهوداات العظيمة بارك الله فيك 
مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 فبراير 2008)

اليكم جميع روابط الموسوعة منها روابط سبق طرحها فى هذة المشاركة وآخر رابط للبرنامج الذى سيقوم بتجميع الملفاتsplit أرجو أن أعرف رأيكم فى هذة الموسوعة حتى أقوم بأضافتها للمكتبة


http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=8aac552383863df73691055796703e78
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=c3f2c361f17884607f7b8b2ab61f44c9
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=88c67acdacc54638761c7dac344474e4
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=6d6b91c0667e479810313b461109d7e7
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=151abc80454168574f077b35627f0ab3
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=b214812cc2fd563849dd1941e21a7aae
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=09d1d782b9d52677c5b43e282027f7f9
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=07a85add54676e76fe8d3c605ffd9803
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=dcf0131519fcd19c671471e39bdab944


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 فبراير 2008)

جرى أية يا جماعة يعنى مفيش حد بص على الموسوعة ولا عرفت أن كانت تستحق الوقت الذى قضيتة فى عملية التحميل لأكثرمن عشرين ساعة السبب الذى لفت نظرى أننى وجدت مواضيع طرحت بعد الموسوعة التى حملت ملفاتها بالكامل الساعة العاشرة مساء 22 / 2 ( الجمعة )


----------



## تامرالمصرى (23 فبراير 2008)

يا بشمهند محمود لقد قلت لك سابقا ان الموقع الذى تم التحميل عليه بطىء جدا لدرجة ان الملف الواحد قد يأخذ اكثر من 3 ساعات تنزيل مما اصاب الجميع بالياس خاصة ان الموقع بعد فترة يوقف التنزيل لنعاود الكرة من جديد حتى اننا يئسنا من التنزيل وعلى كل حال نحن شاكرون جدا لهذا المجهود المبذول وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 فبراير 2008)

ليس عندى موقع بديل وكل المواقع الحد الأقصى للتحميل 50 ميجا وهذا الموقع عرفتة من خلال الزميل الذى حمل بريمافيرا 6 آخر أصدار على الملتقى حاولت التحميل على الملتقى مباشرة" لم تفلح جهودى موقع 4 Shared لا يكمل التحميل ويفصل فى منتصف المسافة على فكرة أنا جربت وحملت من الروابط ملف ولم يأخذ وقت واضح أن ال Dsal عندك مشترك مع الغير لذلك التحميل ضعيف دلنى ماذا أفعل وأنا تحت أمركم ولا أذكى على الله أحد


----------



## تامرالمصرى (23 فبراير 2008)

بالفعل خط ال dsal عندى مشترك وبافعمل على الwf وليس عندى كبل انا اسف من الواضح ان العيب عندى انا لكن لا اعرف لماذا احجم باقى الزملاء عن المشاركة وتصورت ان السبب الذى عندى هو نفسه الذى عندهم اكرر اسفى مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود واهتمامك الدائم بما فيه نفع اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## mmi_arch (23 فبراير 2008)

زميلنا العزيز ومشرفنا المتميز محمود حازم عياد
ألف شكر على هذا المجهود النافع ونرجوا لك عنه الأجر في الدنيا والآخرة
إعذرنا إن كنا قد تأخرنا في الرد عليك فالساعة العاشرة في مصر يعني 12 في الإمارات(أنا مصري وأعمل في الإمارات)
يعني أنا كنت في سابع نومة 
بس أرجوك مراجعة الجزء السابع والثامن لأنني أعتقد أنهما مكرران
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## bolbol (23 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر يا أخي قبل التحميل


----------



## bolbol (23 فبراير 2008)

أخونا العزيز
الروابط المرفوعة عبارة عن
أجزاء من 1 : 6 بحجم 85 ميجا
وملف مكرر مرتين
يبدو أن هناك أجزاء مفقودة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 فبراير 2008)

جربت الملفات المرفقة وفتحت عندى بعد تجميعها ببرنامج spilt عموما" سأجرب للمرة الثالثة غدا" أرجو مساعدة أدارة الملتقى على فتح أمكانية التحميل مباشرة" على الملتقى حتى أستطيع أن أضع مساهماتى فلدى كثير


----------



## bolbol (23 فبراير 2008)

أخونا العزيز لتكون المشكلة أوضح
فإن اللينكات من 1:6
عبارة عن 6 أجزاء كل جزأ بحجم 85 ميجا
ثم اللينكات 7 و 8 لملف له الإمتداد fsi حجمه 100 كيلو
ثم اللينك 9 لبرنامج الدمك
وعند محاولة الدمج يعطي البرنامج رسالة بما يفيد بوجود أجزاء متبقية


----------



## تامرالمصرى (24 فبراير 2008)

ممكن حد يتكرم ويشرحلى طريقة الدمج ببرنامج split فانا املك البرنامج لكن لا استطيع استخدامه


----------



## bolbol (24 فبراير 2008)

إفتح البرنامج 
إختار من أعلى merge إذا كنت ستقوم بدمج ملفات مجزأة
ثم إختار المكان الذي به الملفات
ثم start or run


----------



## eng_houssam (24 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء التأكد من الملفين السابع والثامن فعند التحميل للملف الثامن تظهر عندي رسالة تدل على تطابق الملفين وسوف يستبدل الثامن بالسابع ....
الرجاء أخي محمود التأكد من الموضوع وشكراً


----------



## mmi_arch (24 فبراير 2008)

متهيألي يا أخ محمود الناس كلها ردت زي ما كنت عايز 
والمشكلة بقت واضحة جداً 
وكلنا في إنتظارك
أرجوك ما تتأخرش علينا أكتر من كدة لحسن إحنا بقينا في قمة الفضول لهذه الموسوعة
ألف شكر


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 فبراير 2008)

الموضوع هام جدا" لذلك سأعيد ترتيب الملفات أو أعادة التحميل مرة أخرى والله المستعان وسأظل أحاول حتى تصل اليكم جميعا" لأنها فعلا" جبارة جدا"


----------



## تامرالمصرى (25 فبراير 2008)

اخى بلبل لقد فعلت كما قلت لكنه عند الدمج لا يقرا جميع اللا ملف واحد فقط ولا يستطيع دمج الملفات كلها


----------



## bolbol (25 فبراير 2008)

ما هو يا أخي مفروض يقرا ملف واحد بس اللي فيه معلومات التقسيم
وستجد عندك غالباً على ال c فولدر إسمه my merged files ستجد بداخله ما تم دمجه 
والرسالة التي تظهر لك لأنه يوجد ملفات ناقصة لأن المعلومات التي تخص الملف المجزأ موجودة داخل الملف ذي الحجم 100 كيلو بايت والذي له الإمتداد fsi


----------



## تامرالمصرى (25 فبراير 2008)

اخى بلبل انى احبك فى الله
كنت من زمان يا اخى فعلا الواحد طلع جاهل وكل يوم الواحد بيتعلم شىء جديد
شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bolbol (25 فبراير 2008)

يا أخي ربنا يخليك وكلنا لبعض 
ومفيش منا حد عارف كل حاجة
وكلنا محتاجين لبعض وبنكمل بعض


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (25 فبراير 2008)

المهم طمأنونى هل فتح الملف ولا لأ عموما" أنا بحمل الملفات من جديد وربنا يسهل وجعلتها ملفات حوالى 39 ميجا وعددها 14 بخلاف ملف برنامج التجزئةوعلى موقع 2 shared دعواتكم بأن تكون هذة آخر محاولة ولأى زميل مقيم فى القاهرة رجاء أن يتصل بى لأعطائة نسخة هدية منى
0101497118


----------



## تامرالمصرى (25 فبراير 2008)

احنا منتظرين الملفات الجديدة على احر من الجمر وبارك الله فيك وفى وقتك


----------



## bolbol (25 فبراير 2008)

أخونا العزيز
محمود حازم
الملفات القديمة لغاية الجزأ السادس فتحت فعلاً
المشكلة في الأجزاء اللي بعد كده فقط
فلا داعي لإعادة رفع جميع الأجزاء
وإرفع فقط الأجزاء السابع والثامن إن وجد


----------



## تامرالمصرى (25 فبراير 2008)

اخى بلبل هناك من لم يستطع تحميل الملفات فارجو ان ترفع جميع الاجزاء حتى تعم الاستفادة ان شاء الله


----------



## bolbol (25 فبراير 2008)

بس الموقع شغال أخي تامر وأنا حملت الملفات ال 6 منه بسهوله في يوم ونصف تقريباً في
على فكرة أنا بأستخدم برنامج internet download manager
ويعمل بسهولة مع الموقع المرفوع عليه الملفات 
مع مراعاة إدراج الإمتدادات 001و 002 و 003 و 004 و 005 و 006 
ضمن file types التي يدعمها البرنامج حتى يقوم بالتحميل منه مباشرة
أو على الأقل التحميل بواسطة برنامج mozilla firefox والذي به برنامج خاص للداونلود
وأعتقد أن المشكلة الأساسية للأخوة الذين لهم مشاكل مع التحميل من هذا الموقع أنهم يستخدمون الداونلود البطيء الخاص بالإنترنت إكسبلورر والذي تتضاءل فيه سرعة التنفيذ بعد فترة


----------



## طارق سامي (25 فبراير 2008)

الاخ العزيز / محمود

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير. أعتقد أن الجزء السابع هو المفقود ليتك تقوم بمراجعة الرابط الخاص به حيث انه هو نفس رابط الجزء الثامن
وحتى يستفيد بذلك من قام بتحميل باقي الاجزاء علما بانني لم اعاني مشاكل من موقع الرفع


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (26 فبراير 2008)

أشكرك يا طارق وسألبى طلبك ولكن بعد أن أجربة عندى مرة أخرى وأيضا" جارى التحميل على موقع آخر لعل وعسى


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 فبراير 2008)

رجاء تحميل جميع الاجزاء وان كان فى ذلك مشقة فانت اهل لها


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 فبراير 2008)

بالفعل يا أخي الرابط بطيئ ولايكتمل الانزال ..بالله عليك كلنا نريد الحصول علي هذه الموسوعة ولكن ما باليد حيلة


----------



## MIDO_1349 (26 فبراير 2008)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> رجاء تحميل جميع الاجزاء وان كان فى ذلك مشقة فانت اهل لها





mt301 قال:


> بالفعل يا أخي الرابط بطيئ ولايكتمل الانزال ..بالله عليك كلنا نريد الحصول علي هذه الموسوعة ولكن ما باليد حيلة




يا جماعة موقع file send دا احسن موقع هوا و موقع تانى اسمه ايجو شير ممكن اى شخص يحمل منهم.

و لو بحثتوا فى باقى المنتديات تلاقوا الطلب من الاعضاء على التحميل على احدى هاذين الموقعين

انا هاعرض صورة لسرعة تحميل الملف من الموقع الموجودة عليه الملفات





واضح ان سرعة الداونلود 106 كيلو بايت فى الثانية و دى سرعة خيالية و مش هاتلاقى ربعها فى موقع زى فورشيرد اللى الاخوة طلبوا التحميل منه

علشان تعمل دانلود المفروض يبقى عندك داونلود مانجر زى ما قال اخونا bolbol


bolbol;67736
انا هاضع البرنامج فى المرفقات علشان الاخوة يستخدموه و مرفق معاه الكراك
قال:


> بس الموقع شغال أخي تامر وأنا حملت الملفات ال 6 منه بسهوله في يوم ونصف تقريباً في
> على فكرة أنا بأستخدم برنامج internet download manager
> ويعمل بسهولة مع الموقع المرفوع عليه الملفات
> مع مراعاة إدراج الإمتدادات 001و 002 و 003 و 004 و 005 و 006
> ...



و انا اؤكد على كلامك يا اخى ان الموقع شغال فعلا و سرعته عالية جدا جدا و اقل سرعة ممكن يحمل بيها صاحب خط 256 هيا 35 كيلو بايت فى الثانية


فى النهاية يجب شكر الاخ محمود حازم عياد على الجهد الرائع المبذول للرقى و مساعدة اخوانه المهندسين و جهده الواضح جدا فى المنتدى




​


----------



## تامرالمصرى (27 فبراير 2008)

الاخ المتحمس جدا للموقع ميدو ارجو من حضرتك تشرح بالتفصيل طريقة التنزيل بواسطة برنامج idm واعتقد انه كون ان احدنا لا يملك البرنامج ويريد تنزيل البرنامج فهذا من حقه واعتقد ان صاحب الحق الوحيد فى اعادة تنزيل الملفات من عدمه هو الاخ الكريم محمود عياد الذى من شدة كرمه يعرض اعطاء نسخة اسطوانة هدية لاى زميل مقيم بمحل سكنه بالقاهرة فلا استبعد عليه ابدا ان يقوم باعادة رفع الملفات على موقع اخر ييسر الامر على المبتدئين امثالى حيث ان المحترفين غالبا لا تواجههم المشاكل


----------



## تامرالمصرى (27 فبراير 2008)

الاخ المتحمس جدا للموقع ميدو ارجو من حضرتك تشرح بالتفصيل طريقة التنزيل بواسطة برنامج idm واعتقد انه كون ان احدنا لا يملك البرنامج ويريد تنزيل البرنامج فهذا من حقه واعتقد ان صاحب الحق الوحيد فى اعادة تنزيل الملفات من عدمه هو الاخ الكريم محمود عياد الذى من شدة كرمه يعرض اعطاء نسخة اسطوانة هدية لاى زميل مقيم بمحل سكنه بالقاهرة فلا استبعد عليه ابدا ان يقوم باعادة رفع الملفات على موقع اخر ييسر الامر على المبتدئين امثالى حيث ان المحترفين غالبا لا تواجههم المشاكل


----------



## mmi_arch (27 فبراير 2008)

الإخوة الأعزاء
أشكر جميع الإخوة تسابقهم على مساعدتنا بتوجيهنا لأحدث الوسائل
ولكن أرجوكم أرجوكم أرجوكم  أنا ينقصني فقط الجزء السابع
فإنني وجدت الإخوة مشكورين قد قادتهم المناقشة لموضوع آخر
فأرجو من الأخ العزيز محمود عياد أن يعيد تحميل الملف السابع فقط وله منا كل تقدير وإحترام

وشكراً للجميع


----------



## bolbol (27 فبراير 2008)

أخي العزيز تامر 
التحميل بواسطة برنامج idm سهل للغاية وفعلاً ستجد الدونلود منه أسرع بكثير من الداونلود العادي
ففي السرعة التي أرفقها أخونا mido تجد أن البرنامج يقوم بتقسيم الملف الذي تقوم بعمل دواونلود منه إلى 16 جزء ويقوم بتنزيل الأجزاء كلها في وقت واحد بينما يقوم بإستخدام الدوانلود العادي بتنزيل الملف كوحدة واحدة
أما طريقة إستخدامه فسهلة جداً 
بعد تنزيل البرنامج تقوم بإغلاقه عن طريق الوقوف على أيقونته ثم كليك يمين ثم exit ثم تشغيل الكراك الخاص به
ثم تشغيله وفي حالتنا هذه تقوم بإختيار الآتي :-
downloads - options - filetypes - وهنا ستجد موجود الإمتدادات التي سيقوم البرنامج بتحميلها أضف عليها الإمتدادات 001 و002 و 003 و 004 و 005 و 006 و 007 و 008
ثم إختار
connections وإختار 16
ثم أغلق البرنامج
بعد ذلك سيقوم البرنامج بشكل آلي عند الضغط على أيقونة download بتنزيل ما هو مطلوب تنزيله
وفي حالة ما كان الموقع المراد التنزيل منه به حماية للتنزيل بواسطة هذا البرنامج 
تقوم بالضغط على مفتاح alt من الكمبيوتر قبل الضغط على أيقونة download
مع أطيب تحياتي لك أخي العزيز


----------



## تامرالمصرى (27 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى بلبل
كل يوم نتعلم منك المزيد جارى التحميل 
الاخ محمود عياد ارجو ايضا اعادة رفع الملفات على موقع اخر لمن لم يستطع التحميل حتى يعم النفع الجميع
الاخ ميدو ارجو اعادة رفع الملف الذى وضعته مرة اخرى حيث انه لا يعمل


----------



## mmi_arch (27 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر يا باش مهندس
البرنامج شكله جامد جداً
جاري التحميل مرة أخرى

وشكراً


----------



## MIDO_1349 (27 فبراير 2008)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك اخى بلبل
> كل يوم نتعلم منك المزيد جارى التحميل
> الاخ محمود عياد ارجو ايضا اعادة رفع الملفات على موقع اخر لمن لم يستطع التحميل حتى يعم النفع الجميع
> الاخ ميدو ارجو اعادة رفع الملف الذى وضعته مرة اخرى حيث انه لا يعمل





الملف يعمل يا اخى و انا جربت انزله من الموضوع و نزل معايا







خطوات تنزيل الملف :

1- اضغط على الملف المرفق

2- بعد نزول الملف اضغط عليه كليك يمين و اختار استخراج للملف باستخدام برنامج الوينرار

3- نصب البرنامج عادى جدا

4- اقفل البرنامج من الشريط الازرق اللى تحت

5- الصق ملف الباتش فى مكان تنصيب البرنامج 

6- شغل البرنامج و بكدا يبقى البرنامج كامل و الكمال لله وحده


​


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (27 فبراير 2008)

Mido _1349

عظيم يا ميدو هل فتحت الموسوعة معك أخبرنى الله يخليك لأنى عمال أحملها من جديد على 2shared ولغاية دلوقتى محمل 12 ملف وباقى أثنين المهم أنى سأعيد طرحها مرة ثانية وأذا كانت أشتغلت معاك عايزعرف رأيك فيها يا بطل أنا تحت أمرك فى أى طلب


----------



## MIDO_1349 (28 فبراير 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> Mido _1349
> 
> عظيم يا ميدو هل فتحت الموسوعة معك أخبرنى الله يخليك لأنى عمال أحملها من جديد على 2shared ولغاية دلوقتى محمل 12 ملف وباقى أثنين المهم أنى سأعيد طرحها مرة ثانية وأذا كانت أشتغلت معاك عايزعرف رأيك فيها يا بطل أنا تحت أمرك فى أى طلب





للأسف الملفات مش هاتفتح لان الاجزاء 7 و 8 مكررين و هما بيمثلوا ملف واحد اللى هوا بمساحة 1 كيلو بايت و بامتداد fsi اللى بيستخدمه البرنامج فى عمل دمج باقى ال 8 ملفات.

كدا حضرتك رفعت 7 اجزاء من اصل 8 و باقى الجزء ال 8 فقط.



انا برشح لحضرتك استخدام برنامج الوينرار فى تقسيم الملفات سهل جدا جدا فى التعامل معاه سواء لحضرتك او لباقى الاعضاء. و غير كدا هايغنى عن استخدام برامج اخر فى تجميع الملفات و حدوث خطأ سهوا كما حدث.


فى النهاية كل التوفيق لك فى اعادة رفع الملفات و مليون شكر على الجهد المبذول


:77: بارك الله فيك:77:​


----------



## mmi_arch (28 فبراير 2008)

يا باش مهندسنا العزيز محمود
مع كل إحترامي وتقديري لمجهوداتك
ولكن المشكلة ليست في برنامج التنزيل أو التقسيم 
المشكلة كما ذكرها كل الإخوة الذين نجحوا في تنزيل جميع الأجزاء وحاولوا تشغيل الموسوعة، هي في تكرار الملف السابع والثامن
فلو حضرتك صدقتني المرة دي و حملت الجزء السابع مرة أخرى فقط فسوف تحل مشكة نصف الأخوة ويستمتعون بهديتك العظيمة حقاً وكذلك كنت خففت عن نفسك
وأنا أعرض أيضاً بعد إذنك طبعاً على أي واحد موجود في الإمارات أن أعطيه Cd للموسوعة بعد إكتمالها عندي
وشكراً
ملحوظة: أرجو أن يرد عليا أي حد من الإخوة الأفاضل لأنني حاسس إني ببعت رسائلي لمكان تاني والناس بتكلم بعض فوقيا وترد على بعض من تحتيا ولا حد بيرد عليا 
أنا فعلاً بحاول عمل مشاركة إيجابية في المنتدى


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (28 فبراير 2008)

طبعا" موافق على كلامك وكمان الرابط الجديد والتحميل الجديد موجود وطبعا" برنامج التقسيم عندكم أو ممكن تدخل على مشاركتى ( هدية لأخى الزعيم 2000 ) ستجد نسخة من البرنامج واليك الروابط الجديدة بدون تكرار أن شاء الله أو سهو وأرجو أن تصل الى كل زميل متشكر جدا" جدا" يا أخى 
mmi_arch أرجو أن ترسل لى رقم جوالك على 0101497118 طبعا" أذا كان ممكن
أخوك أو أبوك
محمود حازم عيــــــــاد
رابط التقسيم
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=dcf0131519fcd19c671471e39bdab944
روابط الموسوعة الجديدة :-

http://www.2shared.com/file/2893380/851e55ad/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2893780/8217fd71/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2893980/8889d07b/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2902448/5ccf52a7/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2902700/343ea1c8/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2903082/af1a3b0c/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2903284/45fd4a57/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2906946/3ccd7ba4/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2907216/f5530765/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2907498/debfdcd8/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2907942/831cd8d8/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2908388/9a88eb4a/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2909524/d5e0543c/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2909668/ba7c634a/_rar.html


أرجو لكم الأستمتاع بهذة المشاركة وأسألكم الدعاء
 محمود حازم عياد


----------



## موكشا (28 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك العظيم فى ايجاد هذه الموسوعه بس التحميل صعب جدا


----------



## موكشا (28 فبراير 2008)

_المهندس العبقرى محمود حازم عياد ارجو مساعدتى فى رسم دائره اله حاسبه من خلالك او من خلال اى مهندس الكترونيات _


----------



## رااااكان (28 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير..


----------



## samehgheith (28 فبراير 2008)

الأخ الكريم محمود حازم عياد شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bolbol (28 فبراير 2008)

الموقع يدعم برنامج التنزيل وإن كان أقل من السابق


----------



## MIDO_1349 (28 فبراير 2008)

mmi_arch قال:


> يا باش مهندسنا العزيز محمود
> مع كل إحترامي وتقديري لمجهوداتك
> ولكن المشكلة ليست في برنامج التنزيل أو التقسيم
> المشكلة كما ذكرها كل الإخوة الذين نجحوا في تنزيل جميع الأجزاء وحاولوا تشغيل الموسوعة، هي في تكرار الملف السابع والثامن
> ...



يا باشمهندس ردودك منورانا و الله و اكيد طبعا ظاهرة لكل الاعضاء



محمود حازم عياد قال:


> طبعا" موافق على كلامك وكمان الرابط الجديد والتحميل الجديد موجود وطبعا" برنامج التقسيم عندكم أو ممكن تدخل على مشاركتى ( هدية لأخى الزعيم 2000 ) ستجد نسخة من البرنامج واليك الروابط الجديدة بدون تكرار أن شاء الله أو سهو وأرجو أن تصل الى كل زميل متشكر جدا" جدا" يا أخى
> mmi_arch أرجو أن ترسل لى رقم جوالك على 0101497118 طبعا" أذا كان ممكن
> أخوك أو أبوك
> محمود حازم عيــــــــاد
> ...









bolbol قال:


> تقريباً الموقع به حماية ضد التنزيل بواسطة برنامج Internet Download Manager
> يفضل التنزيل بواسطة برنامج الداونلود الخاص بالمتصفح Mozilla Firefox طبعاً لازم تنزلوا المتصفح أولاً وفتح الموقع من خلاله




لا يا اخى التحميل مسموح فى هذا الموقع باستخدام برامج تسريع التحميل و لكن الغير مسموح هوا تحميل اكثر من ملف فى نفس الوقت و الصورة اللى تحت توضح لحضرتك



​​


----------



## bolbol (28 فبراير 2008)

فعلاً يا أخي إظاهر النت كانت بطيئة عندي علشان كدة فتح صفحة نت بدل ما يعمل داونلود للملف


----------



## mfarag (28 فبراير 2008)

الاخ المهندس محمود

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا

و جزاك اللة خيرااااااااااا

جارى التحميل


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (29 فبراير 2008)

م/محمود حازم مششش ممكن تغمص عنييك على مشاركاتوو


----------



## MIDO_1349 (29 فبراير 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> طبعا" موافق على كلامك وكمان الرابط الجديد والتحميل الجديد موجود وطبعا" برنامج التقسيم عندكم أو ممكن تدخل على مشاركتى ( هدية لأخى الزعيم 2000 ) ستجد نسخة من البرنامج واليك الروابط الجديدة بدون تكرار أن شاء الله أو سهو وأرجو أن تصل الى كل زميل متشكر جدا" جدا" يا أخى
> mmi_arch أرجو أن ترسل لى رقم جوالك على 0101497118 طبعا" أذا كان ممكن
> أخوك أو أبوك
> محمود حازم عيــــــــاد
> ...










للاسف برضه فى ملف ناقص و هو الملف رقم 15 انا جربت كذا مرة و حملته اكثر من مرة بس برضه بتطلع رسالة بتقول ان الملف رقم 15 ناقص و حضرتك رافع 14 ملف بس يا ريت حضرتك ترفع الملف رقم 15 باسرع وقت 

و لك جزيل الشكر[/​COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 فبراير 2008)

مفيش ملف 15 كلهم كلهم 14 ملف بالكمال والتمام وأنا منزلهم بالترتيب حسب التقسيم من 1 الى 14 وجربتهم مرة عندى وفتحت مش عارف أية المشكلة
مرفق لكم ششكل يوضح الملفات وبجوارها الروابط أرجو الأفادة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/86075/1204305547.rar
بعد مراجعة الشكل المرفق أرجو الأفادة ومرفق لكم مرة أخرى الروابط للموضوع

http://www.2shared.com/file/2893380/851e55ad/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2893780/8217fd71/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2893980/8889d07b/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2902448/5ccf52a7/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2902700/343ea1c8/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2903082/af1a3b0c/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2903284/45fd4a57/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2906946/3ccd7ba4/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2907216/f5530765/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2907498/debfdcd8/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2907942/831cd8d8/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2908388/9a88eb4a/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2909524/d5e0543c/_rar.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/2909668/ba7c634a/_rar.html


----------



## bolbol (29 فبراير 2008)

فتحت بالفعل وكل شيء تمام 
شكراً أخونا محمود على الموسوعة
ولكن أتمنى ألا ترفع ملفات على هذا الموقع مرة أخرى
ونصيحة للأخوة بعد التحميل
يجب أن يكون إسم الفولدر الذي تقومون بالتثبيت منه بالإنجليزي وليس بالعربي حتى يمكن التثبيت


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 فبراير 2008)

فعلا" فتحت معاك الموسوعة يا bolbol ما شاء الله عليك أرجو أفادة الأخوة عن الخطوات التى أتبعتها ولى سؤال لماذا تطلب منى عدم الرفع على موقع 2hared هل هناك سبب


----------



## bolbol (29 فبراير 2008)

الموقع بطيء أخي محمود بالنسبة للموقع السابق
وأحياناً يدعم ال internet download manager
وأحياناً لا يدعمه ويعطي رسالة مفادها بأني أقوم بتنزيل الملف مرتين ويرفض التحميل
وعندما أحاول التحميل مرة أخرى يعد ذلك يعطي رسالة بأنني قد بلغت ال limit الخاص بي وعلي الإنتظار فترة 
وهو الأمر الذي دعاني أخيراً إلى إستخدام الداونلود الخاص ببرنامج mozilla firefox
هذا غير أن هذا الموقع لا يقبل موضوع تجزئة الملف 
بالنسبة لطريقة الإستخدام
فالجديد هذه المرة في الملفات أننا لا نحتاج لبرنامج دمج خاص أو برنامج ال split/merge 
المرفق
فيكفي فقط عمل دبل كليك على الملف الأول للمجموعة ( exe ) وسيتم الدمج بشكل آلي مع مراعاة التأكد من أن جميع الملفات لها نفس الإسم والإختلاف يكون فقط في الرقم الموجود في الإمتداد 002 و 003 و هكذا حتى الملف الأخير الذي يحمل الرقم 14 ما عدا الملف الأول الذي له الإإمتداد exe
ويجب على الأخوة التأكد من أن كل الملفات التي تم تحميلها لها نفس الحجم لأنه أحياناً وقد حدث معي ذلك أن الملف رقم 4 نزل بحجم أقل من باقي الملفات الأمر الذي دعا إلى إعادة تنزيله مرة أخرى
في النهاية يبقى شكراً لك أخي العزيز على هذه الموسوعة الجميلة


----------



## طارق سامي (3 مارس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل/ م. محمود حازم

جزاك الله كل خير على كل ماتقدمونه من جهد كبير لخدمة جموع المهندسين .
أخي الحبيب هناك الكثير - على ما اعتقد- سبق ونزل اجزاء الموسوعة من الموقع السابق ولكننا افتقدنا الجزء السابع فقط حيث ان رابطه هو نفس رابط الجزء الثامن .آمل ان تعيد رفع الجزء السابع فقط ولك مني جزيل الشكر علما بانني حاولت تنزيل الموسوعة من الموقع الجديد ولكنه ابطا كثيرا من الاول كما انه يقطع اثناء التحميل.
وفي الختام لك منا كل الشكر


----------



## maseer (5 مارس 2008)

ألف شكر عالموسوعة الرائعة وجزاك الله خيرا وأشكر ايضا الأخوة المشاركيب بالمناقشة وخاصة الاخ طارق سامي لان ملاحظته تكررت معي


----------



## م. زيد (6 مارس 2008)

الأستاذ المحترم محمود، 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،
جاري التحميل ولا اشك أن الموسوعة ستكون رائعة، فكما عودتنا مشاركاتك أكثر من رائعة. عندي ملاحظتين..
الأولى: لما لا تجرب مواقع مثل mihd.com أو Rapidshare.com أعتقد إنها مواقع جيدة للرفع، وإن كنت تشكو ضيق المساحة فتستطيع توزيع التحميل على تلك المواقع.
الثانية: لما لا تستخدم برنامج WinRar في تقسيم الملفات وضغطها، أليس هذا أسهل لك واسرع، والكل عنده هذا البرنامج. كما يمكنك أن تقوم بعمل ملف تنفيذي له، بحيث تجمع الملفات المقسمة بمجرد الضغط على الملف التنفيذي.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (7 مارس 2008)

أخى المهندس م0 زيد
حاولت فى عدة مواقع منها rapidshare وهذا الموقع أشتكى منة كثير من الزملاء فى الملتقى ورشح لى كثير من الزملاء 2shared عموما" أشكر لك ملاحظتك وأرجو أن تستفيد من الموسوعة وتعجبك


----------



## حسن احمد (7 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. زيد (7 مارس 2008)

يا عمنا الكبير..
مين بس اللي رشح لك هذا الموقع!! 
يعني أنت تعبت كثيراً وبارك الله فيك،ومشاركاتك دائماً أكثر من رائعة، لذا فأنا كنت متشوقاً لتحميل الموسوعة، لكن هذا الموقع 2shared لا ينسجم مع الإنترنت داونلوود منجر، وسرعة التحميل ثلث السرعة العادية لدي، كما أنه لا يفتح بسلاسة.
عموماً سأثابر وأحاول أن أحمله وفي حال نجحت هل تسمح لي بإعادة رفعه، إذا استطعت، على موقع آخر؟


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (9 مارس 2008)

*ادارة مشروع الماء*

اخي وصديقي الاستاذ محمود حازم عياد
انا اشكرك جدا" على الموسوعة واستطعت تحميلها بنجاح واشتغلت معي 
وانت مشكور على كل ما تقدمه للمنتدى الرائع وهذ ليس غريب عليك 
في الحقيقة انت لست غريب عني فانا اعرفك واعرف مشاركاتك منذ سنتان وانت لاتعرفني وبسببك تعلقت ببرنامج ادارة المشاريع البريمافيرا
منذ ان طرحت المثال التطبيقي بالبريمافيرا وفيه جميع التفاصيل 
انا اعمل حاليا" والفضل لله طبعا" ولمنتدى المهندسين العرب في اكبرمشروع وحدة تصفية مياه في مدينتي وبطاقة انتاجية 220000 م3 يوم وبكلفة 145 مليون دولار 
ولدي مهارات بالادارة والتخطيط وقد كلفت حاليا باعداد برنامج عمل للمشروع تستطيع جميع الكوادر والمقاولين العمل عليه 
فاصريت انا ان اعمل البرنامج بالبريمافيرا وليس ببرنامج البروجكت 
وانت تعلم بان برنامج البريمافيرا برنامج رائع ومبدع ويستطيع ان يسيطر على اكبر المشاريع 

فانا اطلب منك الان ان نتفق ان يكون المشروع هو مشروعنا انا وانت وجميع اعضاء المنتدى المتخصصين بالادارة وساقوم بتبادل المعلومات حول المشروع وادق التفاصيل بعد اذنك طبعا"
اولا"- ارجو ان نختار اسم للمشاركه واقترح (ادارة مشروع ماء) واذا كان من الممكن تثبيته ولنتابع المشروع من الان سوية 
ثانيأ" –اعددت الان قسم من تفاصيل البرنامج ( ID Activity , Activity Description , Organize the Program According To Bill of Tender ) وساقوم بكمال بقية التفاصيل تباعا"
ثالثا"- ماهي المعلومات المطلوبه مني حاليا" لنتواصل بالمعلومات .
رابعا"- ارجو ابداء الملاحظات حول البرنامج المعد من قبلي وتحديد نقاط الخلل .

تعرفون ان المهمة المكلف بها ليست سهلة ولكن انا متأكد انكم لن تقصرو في المساعدة 

واشكرك اخي العزيز محمود حازم عياد مقدما


----------



## تامرالمصرى (9 مارس 2008)

اخى احمد اتمنى ان تسرع فورا بفتح الموضوع الجديد وان شاء الله ستجد تعاون من الجميع 
انا فى انتظار الموضوع الجديد
واعتقد انه مطلوب مبدئيا وصف عام للمشروع
طرق التنفيذ العامة خاصة للوحدات التى من الممكن اننا لم نقابلها فى حياتنا العملية
وطبعا تفاصيل البرنامج التى ذكرتها
لو امكن sight lay out للموقع لان ذلك سيساعدنا مستقبلا فى تخطيط التشوينات واماكنها واماكن المعدات


----------



## samehgheith (9 مارس 2008)

الاخ المهندس محمود حازم عياد شكرا علي الموسوعة القيمة


----------



## w_ahh (9 مارس 2008)

أخي م.محمود حازم عياد

تمكنت من تحميل المجموعة كاملة، ثم عملت لها Merge وتمت بنجاح 
ولكن عند تشغيلي للملف لم تعمل لدي . 

فأفيدوني جازكم الله كل خير .......

أخوك

W_ahh


----------



## تامرالمصرى (9 مارس 2008)

اخى الحبيب الموسوعة يتم عمل سيت اب لها ثم تقوم بتشغيلها من programme - Archetictural graphic standard-AGS


----------



## م. زيد (9 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
الأخ أحمد هندسة، فكرة أن تكون هنالك أمثلة تطبيقية واقعية يتشارك فيها أعضاء المنتدى رائعة، فالعديد منا يقوم بالفعل بإعداد برامج زمنية وحسابات التكاليف وتحميل الموارد لعدد من المشاريع ويمكن أن يفيد بها إخوانه في المنتدى، ولكن...

تأكد يا أخي أولاً من إدارة المشروع الذي تعمل به من أنها تسمح لك بهكذا عمل، فلعل بعض تفاصيل المشروع مما لا توافق إدارة المشروع على جعله في متناول أيدي الجميع، وهذا قد يوقعك في إشكالات لا سمح الله. بعدها يمكنك أن تطرح الموضوع في المنتدى، وليدلي كل بدلوه. تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (9 مارس 2008)

أخى العزيز أحمد هندسة 
تحية طيبة وبعد 
مشروعك الذى ستبدء بة مشروع رائع ولة عدة جوانب ومعلومات لابد من معرفتها 
1- ينقسم المشروع الى أعمال مدنية من مبانى وخزانات أو أحواض 0000 الخ
2- أعمال ميكانيكية وكهربائية ( الكتروميكانيك ) وتشمل جميع الأجهزة والمعدات اللازمة للتشغيل
سواء كهربائية أو ميكانيكية
3- يلزم وجود رسومات Site Layoutيوضح أماكن المبانى والخزانات و مسارات المواسير
4- يجب أن يكون هناك Boq كاملة لجميع أجزاء المحطة والمواصفات الفنية لأعمال ( الخرسانة - العزل - التشطيبات - المعدات- الطلمبات - المكثفات - الفلاتر - اللوحات الكهربائية الرئيسية - كيفية تغذية المحطة بالماء الخام - كيفية التخلص Rejected Water الناتج من فائض التحلية 
5- يجب أن تكون على دراية كاملة بالتنسيق بين بنود التنفيذ المختلفة سواء خرسانة وما يستلزمة من تجهيزات يتم وضعها فى أماكنها مثل Sleeves وبعض الوصلات التى تكون مدفونة فى الخرسانة
وكذلك الربط بين مراحل التنفيذ المختلفة والتوريدات التى تتعلق بها من معدات وخامات وتجهيزات المحطة
6- رسومات الورشة لابد منها Shop Drawings وأعتماد العينات ( مواسير ومستلزمات كهرباء من كابلات ومفاتيح وقواطع ومراجعة عوامل الأمان 
7- بالطبع وصف المشروع كما أفاد الزميل تامر Project Scope وكذلك وصف الأعمال Work Description وكم Phase يمكن تقسيم المشروع بمعنى هل سيكون التشغيل على مراحل مثلا" البدء فى تشغيل المحطة بطاقة 50 % من قدرتها ويتم الوصول الى نسبة 100 % بعد أنهاء الأعمال 
أخى أذا كان لديك أى Data يمكننا أن نبدء بها وخاصة" كبداية الأعمال المدنية من أساسات ومنشآت مائية فلا تتأخر وأذا كان هناك رسومات حتى ولو كانت Desing Drawings وليست Sh.dw.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 مارس 2008)

شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (12 مارس 2008)

طارق سامي قال:


> الاخ الفاضل/ م. محمود حازم
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير على كل ماتقدمونه من جهد كبير لخدمة جموع المهندسين .
> أخي الحبيب هناك الكثير - على ما اعتقد- سبق ونزل اجزاء الموسوعة من الموقع السابق ولكننا افتقدنا الجزء السابع فقط حيث ان رابطه هو نفس رابط الجزء الثامن .آمل ان تعيد رفع الجزء السابع فقط ولك مني جزيل الشكر علما بانني حاولت تنزيل الموسوعة من الموقع الجديد ولكنه ابطا كثيرا من الاول كما انه يقطع اثناء التحميل.
> وفي الختام لك منا كل الشكر



أضم صوتي الى صوت أخي طارق لأني من ضحايا الموقع الأول
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (29 مارس 2008)

للمرة الثانية و بعد المعاناة في التحميل من على الموقع الجديد أجد مشكلة في دمج Merg الملفات حيث يطلب البرنامج الجزء الخامس عشر أرجو من أحد الزملاء شرح الموضوع
أخي محمود حازم أرجو الصبر و الاهتمام


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (29 مارس 2008)

كله تمام
اكتشفت المشكلة و هي وجود ملف تم تحميله (ناقصا) و أنصح الزملاء الذين تعرضوا لنفس المشكلة مراجعة حجم كل الملفات
عموما خلص الشكر و التقدير و التحية لأخونا الحبيب محمود حازم


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 مارس 2008)

هل فتحت معاك الموسوعة يا زميلى أم لا أرجو الأفادة


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (30 مارس 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> هل فتحت معاك الموسوعة يا زميلى أم لا أرجو الأفادة



نعم فتحت يا أخي العزيز مع الشكر و التقدير


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (30 مارس 2008)

أحمدك يارب أخيرا"


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (31 مارس 2008)

الله يحفظك ...جاري التحميل وربنا يوفق الجميع.


----------



## أحمد مهران عمران (3 مايو 2008)

رسالة إلى الأخ الفاضل / مهندس محمود حازم عياد ( موضوع الموسوعة الهندسية العملاقة)
لك منى كل تقدير وإحترام على المجهود الفير الذى تبذله وجزاك الله عنا خيرا 0 الأخ الفاضل قمت بتنزيل جميع الأجزاء المضغوطة ولم أستطع تجميعها بأى حال من الأحوال رغم إنزال البرنامج الخاص بذلك ضمن الملفات المرفقة من قبلكم وغالبا ماتظهر رسالة عدم مطابقة Crc ولا أعلم هل هناك طريقة خاصة لتجميع هذه الملفات ( عموما لقدقمت بإنزال ستة ملفات بحجم 87.5 ميجا تقريبا وملف واحد بحجم 1 كيلو بايت ) ارجو الإفادة إن سمح وقتكم بذلك


----------



## عادل77 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم على المجهود الرائع وكل عام وانتم وبخير


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## hawkar1 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## hawkar1 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خیرا


----------



## humfa (30 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من احد الطيبين اعادة رفع الموسوعة مرة اخرى حيث تم الغاء الروابط مع الاسف وانني علمت بها متاخرا وان هذه الموسوعة مهمة للغاية
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمودعسل (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمود حازم عياد​


----------



## humfa (30 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو التفضل باعادة رفع الموسوعة لكون الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## nofal (31 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو التفضل باعادة رفع الموسوعة لكون الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (5 مايو 2013)

ارجو التفضل باعادة رفع الموسوعة لكون الروابط لاتعمل​


----------



## body55 (13 مايو 2013)

ألف شكر يا باش مهندس
---------------------------------------------


----------

